# ms-dos



## boo boo (Mar 15, 2009)

hi how do i reverse my applications from ms-dos


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Any in particular? Data Base? I hope you don't mean games.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

If you mean Programs, here is a list of things to try: Converting Your Old DOS Based Application to Windows


----------

